# Best speakers for under 50 bucks?



## bamhm182

The speakers will probobly be used for games/music/videos, probobly music the most though, because I'm almost always listening to music.


----------



## PC eye

There are plenty of speaker setups at newegg for $45 or less. The link here provides a two page lookover at the different brands(Creative included). Currently I run a Logitech 5.1 surround setup that saw $60 at a pc show. While that model hasn't been since Logitech, Koss, Creative are a few of the popular brands. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010370060+4025&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=60


----------



## bamhm182

alright, thanks, I don't really like Creative, but that's just me, I got a Zen Vision:M and have been trying to get them to exchange it FOREVER, so yeah, I probobly won't get a Creative, unless they're really good and my Vision:M crapped out for some really rare reason.


----------



## PC eye

Logitech works here the best while I couldn't do without Koss headphones for late night gaming. They also carry pc speakers of course. But Logitech, JBL/Harman Karden, Phillips, and Altec Lansing are seen there in your price range.


----------



## bamhm182

Yeah, I was just about to post that I was probobly going to get a Logitech setup, thanks, I'll post here once I have an idea of which speakers I'm going to get.


----------



## PC eye

I bought a Logitech Z-640 setup with a woofer, front and rear pairs, and a small center with the volume and balance controls, off/on switch for center mix, and of course the head phone jack in convenient reach. At the time that was over the $50 mark at a show. You should be able to make a good decision without a hassle there.


----------



## liquidshadow

I'd recommend the Logitech X-530 which are good for their price, but SLIGHTLY over your budget.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121118


----------



## PC eye

You can find the Logitech Z-640(slight correction on model#) for $39.95 at http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/loz51spandsu.html


----------



## Beyond

Best speakers?  Insignia NS-B2111

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat03043&id=1138085354138


----------



## Maddhatter

i'd love to know how bestbuy came up with their name...they aren't the "bestbuy" and are way overpriced....


----------



## spamdos

if you can squeeze to the logitech x530s, then you will have a nice set of speakers for a great price


----------



## bamhm182

actually, I just realized that my budget is a lot lower than I thought, so I'll probobly be going to the arc or something to get some, they arn't going to be great, but they'll work and they'll be less than $5.


----------



## PC eye

bamhm182 said:


> actually, I just realized that my budget is a lot lower than I thought, so I'll probobly be going to the arc or something to get some, they arn't going to be great, but they'll work and they'll be less than $5.


 
 Are you looking for a simple pair or something that offers surround sound? 
Some sets have a woofer along with the pair that sits on either side of the monitor. For 5.1 Surround the Logitech models seen earlier perform great for movie playback, music, and gaming too.


----------



## bamhm182

It would be cool if ther was surround sound, but for now I'm just going to get some simple speakers. Once I get a job in 2 years, I am DEFFINITALLY getting surround sound.


----------



## PC eye

The Logitech speaker sets on the links posted earlier are both 5.1 surround setups. If you have room for the four main(front/rear), woofer, and center with power, volume, center volume, center on/off, and head phone jack right there on your desk those will give you some high end quality without the high end price tag. Late at night those Koss made head phones come in handy.


----------



## bamhm182

yeah, thanks. Do you know of any good wireless speakers? that'd be kind of goo to not have wires going all over the place. Since I'm not getting good ones untill I get a job, price doesn't matter that much.


----------



## PC eye

Cordless speakers unfortunately would prove to have their drawbacks when someone drives by with a cb radio(Breaker 1 9 there's a...). But just to see the first thing that would come up on a search for a much HIGHER PRICE! ... *Logitech Wireless Bluetooth Music System For Pc At Buy.com*Only $151.99, and Free Shipping at Buy.com - The Internet Superstore - The Logitech Wireless Music System for PC is a simple, three-piece solution: a USB music transmitter that connects to the PC;...
 The remainder of that search can be seen at http://infospace.abcnews.com/_1_PSBUCT024YLVFW__info.abcnws.toolbar/search/web/wireless+pc+speakers


----------



## bamhm182

In two years though I bet that they'll have some high quality, wireless speakers that don't cut out for about $100-$200. That'd be great.


----------



## PC eye

Eventually you will see the price even on those drop graatly. They always do! What was seen on the Z-640 set there was a 33 1/3% drop in price from what was paid at a pc show. Logitech is an excellent brand to look into though. If you don't want or need 10 booming speakers you can try a two or two with woofer set for the wired ones. Wireless on anything is "Pricey"!


----------



## bball4life

liquidshadow said:


> I'd recommend the Logitech X-530 which are good for their price, but SLIGHTLY over your budget.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121118


I would try and save up a few bucks and get these.  I have them myself and they are incredible for $50.  If not though you could get the x-230 same speakers just a 2.1 setup.


----------



## PC eye

If you are going to spend a higher amount then why not go for some higher power with 315 watts? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121133 Of course that also costs nearly 7 times as much as the Z-640s and certainly makes some noise.


----------



## bball4life

PC eye said:


> If you are going to spend a higher amount then why not go for some higher power with 315 watts? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121133 Of course that also costs nearly 7 times as much as the Z-640s and certainly makes some noise.


Well I don't think $300 is in his $50 budget.


----------



## PC eye

bball4life said:


> Well I don't think $300 is in his $50 budget.


 
 I know! That is 7.5 times the amount for the Z-640 set at $39.95 which is well within the $50 mark.


----------



## bamhm182

my budget's not really 50 bucks anymore, it was, but then I realized I'm runnin out of cash and so I'm just going to get some speakers from the arc(it's like good will or some other place. People donate things, than other people can buy them for really cheap)

EDIT: once I get a job, my budget will be a lot more though, so in 2 years or so it's going to be probobly $300 or so at the most. I'd probobly be willing to spen $200 on speakers, and that's only if they're REALLY good.


----------



## PC eye

Save that link for the $299.99 set. By that time they will probably be less then $50 if you can still find them.


----------



## bamhm182

wow, if those'll be less than $50, imagine what the ones for $300 will be like.


----------



## PC eye

That's the ones I was referring to there. They are at $299.99 now. But in a few years when other models are then sold at that price these are going to be ancient real fast. And the price keeps dropping and dropping and.... it finally gets down there somewhere close.


----------

